# Old Colt Army Special



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Did a little trading this AM. Got a nice old Colt. Wish it was a S&W but 32/20s are getting hard to come by in hi condition. Collectors stashing them away. I have still got 2 Rifles in 32/20, a 92 Win and a 94 Marlin.
Both over 100yrs old. Still got my dies and bullet molds too. My grail 32/20 is a 1905 S&W Target Model. Very hard to find. This Colt will have to do.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Why is it the S&W 32-20 bring in nice money but the Colts never match the Smiths in Price? I've always found that interesting.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Why is it the S&W 32-20 bring in nice money but the Colts never match the Smiths in Price? I've always found that interesting.


The S&W is a much better gun. Colt made their rep with the Cap & Balls and Peacemaker. They had the SA market but their DAs weren’t popular. Prone to breakage. Turn of century DAs were king and S&Ws made their rep off DAs. Colt never could compete. They made some nice Target revolvers like Python, but Colts still had much more problems than S&Ws. Ask any gunsmith and they will tell you there is big difference in durability. It’s not that Colt couldn’t put fit and finish in a gun, it was the design.


----------

